# Injection help



## Tijjer (Aug 11, 2016)

Heya does anyone have any tips on giving a injections for a box turtle. Her vet has me injecting it into the area behind the front leg but I find this a hard place to give it to her especially with how its hard to keep her still. Would it be better to inject her medicine in the video posted below or some other area (as long as its not the back leg)?

I uploaded a file of where her vet has me injecting her medicine at (also this is a wikipedia image I'm using for the moment)


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't have any medical training, but I think it has to do with intramuscular or subcutaneous. Did they tell you which it is?

What are you injecting? If it's Baytril, that can also be given orally.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 11, 2016)

Yvonne is spot on. Need to know the medication, some medication is IM (which is intramuscular) and some is SUb Q which is subcutaneous (under the skin). You can give IM shots by gently pulling either forelimb straight out and in the circled area insert syringe into the muscle of the arm. The further back you go the deeper the muscle tissue is to get.

@deadheadvet can offer opinion on which medication is IM or Sub Q. Hopefully you know that.

Just a question. Is the turtle in the photo yours that's needing treatment? Seems alert and active. What sort of reasons and or symptoms have you seen that requires a shot?


----------



## mark1 (Aug 11, 2016)

i just hold them until they try to get away , hook a finger behind their leg as they're trying to get away and grab a foot with the finger hooked behind the leg and my thumb . pull out , they won't close up , and stick them wherever you want ...... as Yvonne said , there is a difference between sq and im , i think there are a few drugs recommended im , but i've never had to give any ......... im is a quicker route


----------



## deadheadvet (Aug 11, 2016)

Would need clarification on the drug being used. My location of choice is the pectoral muscle, bigger area to inject to. Only for intramuscular, if it is under the skin, I typically aim behind the arm in the loose skin area.


----------



## Tijjer (Aug 11, 2016)

Shes on Amikacin.



> Just a question. Is the turtle in the photo yours that's needing treatment? Seems alert and active. What sort of reasons and or symptoms have you seen that requires a shot?



No thats not my turtle, I only used that wikipedia photo temporary for the time being. I now have a photo up that is her (sorry for the lighting).


----------

